
Can DuckDuckGo replace Google search while offering better privacy? - GordonS
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/askjack/2019/dec/12/duckduckgo-google-search-engine-privacy
======
Pete-Codes
I've tried telling all my friends to "duck duck go it" when they are stuck.

IMO, it needs a far better name if it is going to spread.

------
rustyoldnerd
SearX is still the better option imho. MetaGer is my second choise.

